# Roar Region 9 Nitro Champiship



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

whos coming out this weekend?the track will be open friday at 11:00am


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

uuhhh,i might show up....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i actually dont think im coming to this one guys. im gettin away from nitro for a while


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

nik77356 said:


> i actually dont think im coming to this one guys. im gettin away from nitro for a while


LOSER!~!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

no you just didnt see how bad my luck was at the last race


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

If it doesn't RRRRRR........., I'm racing the 18R @M&M, but if it rains, I'm going to come out and watch, but I won't be racing.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ok,so if i quit whenever i had a bad day at the track,i would have quit a looooonnggggg time ago......remember,a bad day at the track is better than a good day doing anything.....i would say work but you dont do that....hahahaha...j/p


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nik just had too much fun at HIRCR and he's still realin from it!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

yup, courtney i had WAAAYYYY too much fun at HIRCR. and it was more than just one bad day at the track paul. hey courtney, can you give me a ride to MnM?? i think ive got a hot setup for it


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

We'll have to see......got to get a few things done at the house that morning and I may already be running late.  What time do they start?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think they start racing at 12? danny gets there around 8 or 9


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Have to see how I feel about things later in teh week. I'll be out in the field all day Wed and Thurs. Three more straight days in the heat's not sounding too appealing right now, but I'd sure like to race. Phil, any chance Mike will have the track air conditioned by this weekend? He's already done everything else to it, LOL.


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

im not coming. im taking a break you guys. eh.....just got tired of racing every weekend  and to much woopin every one. lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

MONEY = SPEED said:


> im not coming. im taking a break you guys. eh.....just got tired of racing every weekend  and to much woopin every one. lol


aawwww c'mon ruben......i know what ya mean brotha,fun for a while but breaks are needed...... can't wait to see you back at the track bro.....is rick taking off too?


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

1st post, well I'll see ya out there Paul as well as Aaron and Ronni. 2 truggies and 1 buggy and maybe a monster trucks.

brother Paul


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

hey paul whats up


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

just workn at the office today tryn to stay cool. Aaron is going to try to get my old revo up and running so I can try to race that as well.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yea its kinda hot today.i am sucking up AC to.


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

have you heard if the new layout is finished


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i dont think so?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

mike s. said it wasnt finished yet.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

sop paul,you have the same initials as me....quit copying damnit!!!

track is not finished yet,will be done wed.......phil,you should know this mayne!!! lol


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

I might be older than you and I'm sorry about getting a revo like you but I got the mugen truggy 1st


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

PJS said:


> I might be older than you and I'm sorry about getting a revo like you but I got the mugen truggy 1st


ok,so i am a copy cat too........


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll be there, I signed up for the race and for my one race membership today. Saw the track, the far left looks like it will separate the men from the boys, don't think it will be too hard to make but the fast guys will shine through there. Overall from what I could make out of it, it doesn't look hard. There is still a big pile of dirt on the right side and don't know if that is going to mean more jumps or maybe an elevated turn?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Kevin,

There will be some small rollers and such built out of the remaining pile of dirt. We are going to finish it up Wednesday night. If we have some left over dirt, we are thinking of doing something pretty cool, just have to wait to see it though!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I might just show up Wed night to see! 

It looks like you guys did a good job on the jumps, what is that thing in the middle, is that going to be like a little S curve on that thing?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

The thing in the middle is a s-turn table top. Sort of. It will be pretty cool!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah that's what it looked like it was but after that last weird jump the track had I didn't know what it was going to be.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Any big air jumps*

The track is sounding interesting. Is there a Big Air jump on the new layout? That elevated s-turn sounds interesting. Any way to get a tripod close to that? I'm thinking put a tripod with a cam so the cam is just about ground level for that puppy. Thing I gotta remember this time around is to point the cams toward the pits and not toward the open side of the track. That glare screwed up a lot of shots last time. I'm bringing everything this time so I can check the quality on site. I ordered a 6 inch TFT monitor to fit on top of my monopod rig today and 50 tapes. I'll be able to follow the cars close up like I am used too now. And I won't be worried about running out of tape  I have a fresh batch of decals too. If you want some for your rides just ask me or my wife and we'll fix you up.

Griz


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Griz just let me know what you need when your there i will take care of it.Cant wait there will be some good racing this weekend!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

There were no jumps bigger than the 3 sets of doubles near the driver's stand on the old track. The tabletop is bigger but that isn't a jump. Doesn't look like you could get set up a tripod near the tabletop but I'm not the expert, you are. lol There is a pretty long berm that might get some cool video. Smiley also said they might do something if they have some remaining dirt and that might be a decent sized jump. Don't think you'll ever see a big air jump at Mike's.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Actually now that I think about it, since the pipe isn't down on the track yet, there might be a decent sized dead area around it somewhere so I don't know.

Just curious, how tall can you make your tripods?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Man i have sticky envy.lol


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

PJS-
I'll be there saturday morning early. See ya'll there


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

KevinLRC said:


> Yeah that's what it looked like it was but after that last weird jump the track had I didn't know what it was going to be.


hahaha,kevin,that big pile of dirt/jump thing was my idea.....glad you guys liked it....sort-of.
I talked to mike yesterday-monday, and he is wanting to try and finish up the track-at least as much as possible tonight-tuesday. i will be out there around 6 or so to try and do what i can do till tomarrow evening when i can make it there.


----------



## RIK LOPEZ (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey I'll slide by for a while to sling a little dirt (clay) lol!! Had the day off i'm going crazy sittin in this house...see ya around 6 paul.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cool.thanks rick


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

man i wish i could be there


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*close to 6 ft*

The full sized tripod I have will go up to almost 6ft. Between 5 and 6ft anyways. A big air jump isn't a necessity it just makes for some excellent footage. The jump after the section under the drivers stand was big enough I just couldn't figure out a way to put a camera straight on without it being in the way. My extra large 'old guy' viewfinder will be here tomorrow  Plenty of tape and I downloaded a bunch of new music that I haven't used in any vids yet. I decided not to try and video the drag races on Sat. I think it would make me too tired on Sunday to do a good job. So I'm gonna take still's on Sat and do a little testing maybe even get some video I'm not sure yet but the concentration this time will be on the races on Sunday. Sure wish I had enough money to buy a boom this month. I think shots from a boom hanging over the track would be excellent. I might be able to do some of that with my monopod. It extends to over 6ft. I'm glad I came down a couple of weeks ago to get the place figured out. I thought you were coming to spectate Nik. Come on by and I'll put you to work manning the cameras  I wish it was Friday already 

Griz


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Griz.....I'm very camera savvy, and if I come out, I'll be glad to help you out for a while.


----------



## Louda (Jul 27, 2007)

Is entry gone from $40 to $50?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

why would it have gone to $50?


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Sounds good to me*

Cool I could use a little help. My feet are gonna be very swollen especially if its really hot. The more places the cameras are during a race the better. I put together a little something to rev you guys up for the races this weekend.

www.promofo-racing.org/ROAR-Rev-Up.html

Enjoy see y'all this weekend.

Griz


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nice griz!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

awsome griz,we will se you out there mayne!!!Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Louda said:


> Is entry gone from $40 to $50?


nopage!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Here are a few pic.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, quite a bit got added to it since I saw it.

Phil, you working tomorrow?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Yea i worked on it yesterday i will be there this afternoon.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be there around 6 ish, yesterday,my wife decided to have our lil pool set up for my son for when i got home to go swimming with him, i could have just took him with me to the track and help out a lil bit but he was already in his swim-suit and i was NOT going to break his heart.....so we swam in a 1 foot deep pool in the front yard........lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Thats cool paul i was wore out any way.LOL i have done the same thing with my kids man did i look funny in that pool!But my kids thought it was awesome.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

And no you cant have any pic.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Cool noone noticed *

Part of the reason I did that quick vid is to test out a lower bitrate. I've been encoding them at 1192kb/sec but that seems to be a bit much for some connections. I lowered it to 800kb for the video and it seems to work fine now. I didn't notice any real differences. I also color corrected this clip. The color of the track is a lot closer from camera to camera and location to location. The new layout looks challenging and yes that berm has already caught my attention  Perfect for some creative shots. Now if UPS would get here with my stuff so I can get it all hooked up and tested I'll be a happy camper.

Griz


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I think we will see some good racing on the new layout this weekend!The guys done a good job on the track.Looks fun wish i was racing.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> I think we will see some good racing on the new layout this weekend!The guys done a good job on the track.Looks fun wish i was racing.


is it finished?? did Dan,Smiley and Mr.Paul come out today anf finish it?? Do you still need me to come by this afternoon? dont worry,i will be by anyways....


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Paul, I just called Jeff, Dan and I are going to go out there tonight to finish it up!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

that is cool smiley, ill will see you out there this evening around 6:15 or so....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

insaneracin2003 said:


> is it finished?? did Dan,Smiley and Mr.Paul come out today anf finish it?? Do you still need me to come by this afternoon? dont worry,i will be by anyways....


You will pay!!LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> And no you cant have any pic.


and why not????????


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

track about 99% complete,a lil more packing and that is it.....get ready for a great weekend!!!!


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Ronnie , I will be at the track friday so I could get some practice in. I'm going to try to get their around 11 because I won't be able to stay too late.If you are still interested in my buggy let me know because I will bring you a body
for it.http://www.maritimebordeaux.com Real Dogues


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Here are some pic from the track tonight the pipe is down thanks to paul & ronnie & smiley & dan & jeff thanks guys it looks great!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Looks good*

Looks like a lot more technical layout than the HARC race. Should make for some excellent racing. UPS brought me the last piece of my video rig today.










Now you know what I've been going on about for weeks  Only problem is I found out I'd cracked one of the legs of my monopod last time I was out  I epoxied it back together and hopefully tomorrow I can order a part and have it overnighted. If not hope the epoxy works. I had it standing without support last time and it started to tip over. I stepped on the foot to keep it from tipping but once that ball end got to its maximum limit it put too much stress on the carrier I guess. Oh well its going to cost less to fix that than to buy a new camera if it fell all the way to the ground. Tapes should be here tomorrow I made my motel reservations today so I'm set.

Griz


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cool that is nice griz sorry to here about your monopod.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*No biggie*

Like I said I'd rather break one of the legs than have my camera hit the ground  It was my fault the instructions said don't try to let it stand on its own. There is a ball joint at the end and its not real tight so its smooth. Just wasn't thinking. Looks like the epoxy is going to fix it up anyways. Its some of that expensive 3m stuff that I bought to glue together carbon fiber. I think it will work fine. But I'm still going to get on the phone tomorrow early and try and get a part sent out. Shouldn't cost that much to fix anyways.

Griz


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

Great job on the track guys, looks like its going to be lots of fun to marshall lol.
The fast guys are going to love this track and I will also love it too but just not be fast.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks sick. Verry nice.


----------

